# Toyota Tacozilla off-road 'micro-house' camper revealed



## Robert59 (Nov 6, 2021)

Now, about that tiny house trend …


https://www.foxnews.com/auto/toyota-tacozilla-off-road-microhouse-camper


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Joe Smith (Nov 9, 2021)

Wouldn't want to stop short on that thing.


RadishRose said:


>


----------



## Gaer (Nov 9, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> Now, about that tiny house trend …
> 
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/auto/toyota-tacozilla-off-road-microhouse-camper


I like it!


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 10, 2021)

LOL... Everything old is new again.


----------

